# Passport Office; Now appointment only



## Purple (26 Jun 2014)

Just in case anyone is planning on queuing up in the passport office in Dublin it is now appointment only. You go online and make an appointment. You show up and are processed within 30 minutes (at most). It's much better than the old system where you had to camp there for hours. 
You can book [broken link removed].
The cost is higher than AnPost Passport Express and rightly so; you are costing the state money because you are disorganised (just like I was ).


----------



## elcato (26 Jun 2014)

Is this to allow for people wanting to get passports by a certain date due to forgetting the passport is out of date i.e. proof of travel must be shown ? Or is it a replacement for the postal system but more costly ?


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2014)

elcato said:


> Is this to allow for people wanting to get passports by a certain date due to forgetting the passport is out of date i.e. proof of travel must be shown ? Or is it a replacement for the postal system but more costly ?



It's for the former. You need proof of travel and if your travel date is more than 12 days away they won't deal with you.


----------



## sam h (5 Sep 2014)

My sons passport does not run out until next Feb but it needs to be valid for 6 months in order to obtain his Visa.

So I need to get a new passport ASAP & the Post Office have told me that the turnaround time is currently about 13 workings days (counting won't start until next Tuesday) so it wouldn't be back before 25th September.

Does anyone know if I would be allowed to use the Passport Office in this situation?  I'll call Monday to confirm but just wondering if anyone is aware if they will accept in such circumstances.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (1 Jun 2015)

Looking for an update on this thread. I am travelling at the end of June and also the end of July but my passport expires in between these times. If I use the Passport Express system with An Post do you think I could get my passport back within 10 days? 
Does anyone know if there is a "drop box" available to customers in the passport office in Molesworth Street and is this a quicker way of doing things?


----------



## zelda38 (1 Jun 2015)

The passport office is out in Balbriggan, so I can't imagine dropping the passport application into Molesworth St (if such a thing is allowed)would be any quicker than passport express.


----------



## jhegarty (1 Jun 2015)

Passport express is quicker than going in person unless you are going with the urgent travel process.


----------



## Grizzly (1 Jun 2015)

zelda38 said:


> The passport office is out in Balbriggan, so I can't imagine dropping the passport application into Molesworth St (if such a thing is allowed)would be any quicker than passport express.


 So is the passport office in Molesworth Street is not there anymore or is there an *additional office* in Balbriggan? 
I always remember a "drop box" being available to customers in Molesworth..


----------



## zelda38 (1 Jun 2015)

The manufacturing facility is in Balbriggan, where everything goes.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (1 Jun 2015)

They'd be as well to redesign their form and its "guide".

It's as if it was written by an imbecile.

There are sections that are completely unclear.


----------

